# Elk Heart



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I messed up the heart on my bull elk and buck this year but was fortunate to retrieve a very nice elk heart out of my cow yesterday. Elk heart is one of my favs. Nothing wrong with the traditional fry in butter or oil, egg wash, and seasoned flour method that I usually do but I'm wondering if anyone has a recipe they would like to share. I searched the recipe section but didn't see much. Goobs elk heart fajitas look really good though


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Every now and then I like to make a stew out of it. I'll use Snappy Hot V8 juice in it to spice it up a little. I'll boil the heart first and then slice it into about 1" cubes to go into the stew.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I tried this last week with a deer heart. It turned pretty darn good too. And it was easy.


1 venison heart, cut in 1-inch squares
4 tablespoons butter or margarine
4 strips bacon
1 small onion, diced
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup red wine
1-1/2 cups peeled, diced tomatoes
1/2 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
 Sauté the pieces of heart in hot butter melted in a skillet, along with the bacon and onion. Add the water, wine and diced tomatoes. Cover and simmer for 90 minutes, then stir in the sour cream and season with salt and pepper. Serve over rice or egg noodles.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love fried elk heart but it can be really tough if you cook it too fast or too much. Fried elk is best medium rare in my opinion.

Do you like raw meat? Thinly sliced heart soaked in some soy sauce with a little ginger is good. Worcestershire and horseradish is good too.

Cook a heart low n slow overnight in the slow cooker with a small onion, a clove of garlic and a Bay leaf in 3 or 4 cans of beef broth.

One of my favorites for any type of heart is oven-baked in a bed of dressing. I did one in a crock pot one time that was really good. A lot of the boxes of pre-packaged dressing have slow cooker recipes on them now.

My mother use to stuff deer and pigs' hearts with an eggplant dressing and bake that in the oven. Wow, I should do that.

Any more, and for whatever reason I'm not sure, we accumulate our big game hearts for a couple years and then make summer sausage out of them, particularly Goteburg, Cervelat and Sheboygan, semi-cured sausages that traditionally have heart in them. see post #90 here: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/15220-sausage-recipes-9.html#post380400

I have replaced kidneys with whitetail deer hearts and made kidney (heart) pie.

Geeze, this thread reminds me I still have some bison heart in the freezer and of bison heart recipes. - I made stew out of the bison heart trimmings: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/105289-bison-heart.html

Now I'm hungry. Headed for the fridge.

Keep us posted.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I recommend Goob's fajita recipe - I tried it this year, along with Italian seasoning dipped and it was slap yo mamma good!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

longbow said:


> I tried this last week with a deer heart. It turned pretty darn good too. And it was easy.
> 
> 
> 1 venison heart, cut in 1-inch squares
> ...


Tagging this for future reference. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> I love fried elk heart but it can be really tough if you cook it too fast or too much. Fried elk is best medium rare in my opinion.
> 
> Do you like raw meat? Thinly sliced heart soaked in some soy sauce with a little ginger is good. Worcestershire and horseradish is good too.
> 
> ...


Why am I not surprised? Goob comes through with a monster! I must try the raw methods. Actually sounds great! I like sushi just fine (not a mind blower for me like some yuppies but good.) I love slow cooking also.

Tagging this for future reference..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> I recommend Goob's fajita recipe - I tried it this year, along with Italian seasoning dipped and it was slap yo mamma good!


Ahhhh??? Ya! I can do this one!! Looks awesome Jeff!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

